# ebay: NICE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## slotrod65 (Dec 4, 2005)

Is anyone else annoyed when they see auction descriptions that end with:

NICE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Everything that this one seller has is for sale is NICE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

How can everything ever sold by this seller be NICE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ??????

In the descriptions, EVERY item is also "Ready to go"....

This seller's feedback is 99.1% positive, but the 

NICE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

is just killin' me... :freak:

We now return you to your regularly scheduled program.........

Fred


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

I hear ya, but I will say that NICE!!!!!!!!!! is way better than MINTY or PERFECT! 

Whatever happened to people saying "It's kind of a pile, but I really love it due to sentimental value and I know nothing about slot cars, hence the stupid asking price..."


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Along with the "nice" comes the "relisted nice"!...or mint ....or ....VINTAGE!

You know! I know you know LOL!

The manure piles that didnt go at $29.99 are back up a week or two later....

at $29.99.


----------



## slotrod65 (Dec 4, 2005)

Ya, I guess I am really grumbling at the wrong thing....

It really bothers me when I see MM or JL bodies slapped on a T-jet chassis and ambiguously labeled.... I am sure a number of buyers have cars that they believe are Aurora, and they are not.

The NICE !!!!!!!!!! still bugs me though.... It is such a turnoff that I will not even look at any of the items listed.

As for "Minty", is 1 kilogram enough? I personally don't want my slot cars to smell like anything except Thunder Oil, but to each his own..... 

Phred


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

*I've bought a fair amount from Mr Nice*

There is a guy that sells all his stuff with nice!!! at the end. Instead of using descriptive terms to find his stuff easily he uses nice!! which makes his stuff hard to find and obscure which drives his prices down. I've gotten some decent deals from Mr Nice!

I would say minty is easily my least favorite term but I'm not real fond of the c1-c10 ratings either (just a personal quirk). BUT WORST OF ALL I HATE FUZZY PICS, or pics taken from 20 feet with "what you see is what you get". eBay seems often like the mystery grab bag - never quite sure what you will actually get. I once bought some stuff by guessing what was in the pictures because about 1/2 of the items listed were slightly outside of the pics.

Another pet peeve are pictures of bodies taken from the front or top with the bodies close together so you can't see the wheel wells - I never know if it's by accident or on purpose. Didn't mean to hijack you thread!

Bill - I've been guilty of using "vintage" in descriptions so now I'm on the list too!


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

All right here's my Pet Peeve list.
most of these are from Craig's list;

"Need it Gone Today"
"I don't really need the money, so don't low ball me"
"Make an offer, but don't low ball me, cause I know what it's worth"

"Ran when Parked 5 years ago, haven't tried to start" (Yeah Right!)
"Doesn't run, probably just needs carbs cleaned"
"It's a rare Bike" (when it is a standard Japanese bike)

Thanks,
Keith


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

I am guilty of using "near mint". I tried "almost new" once and they threatened to ban me. I also have said that the body is perfect. Well, it was! What else can you say. These descriptions were accurate and accompanied by pretty good pictures. I've only sold a few cars there. Mostly, I rather sell them to fellow members here. What else can you say when they are near mint, perfect body, only a few laps or have had light use? I guess light use is relative. 12 laps in a year, 100 laps in five years. I promise not to say NICE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

When I am selling I just say "If you have any question about this item, please ask me before you bid." Honesty IS your best policy. My whim doesn't make your sale bad but it does happen. David


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Live to buy another day...*

How about the people who have a standard condition form and just plop a new picture in it everytime they list a new slotcar Auction. Condition: Mint but, you can look at the pictures and see flaws. The discription should say, " I wish this was Mint so, you would give me all your money". 

Agree with you all that Honesty is the best policy!!!!!!!!!!!! Always good pics and acurate discription. If there is a question in my Mind from the pics and discription the back button gets hit HARD & FAST.

Bob...Homey ain't gonna play dat...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

bobhch said:


> snip*** Condition: Mint but, you can look at the pictures and see flaws. The discription should say, " I wish this was Mint so, you would give me all your money".
> 
> Bob...Homey ain't gonna play dat...zilla



Thats some funny stuff right there Bob!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I am guilty of using VINTAGE too, I also always use CAPITAL LETTERS ALL THE TIME, SO BITE ME.
And "like new" got one of my auctions pulled with no questions.


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

But they don't care if you label everything with AFX. Or is AFX, HO and 1/64 all the same thing? Putting AFX in your search will really scrape the barrel.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

The above posts are really well thought out and

*NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Aw come on, you all know someone (or some Hutt) just had to do this. Now it's done.

As always, I am just here to help - kinda like the government... :freak::freak::freak::freak:


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

*Now you have done it...*



resinmonger said:


> As always, I am just here to help - kinda like the government... :freak::freak::freak::freak:


EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :tongue:


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

The government is NICE!!!!!! Just ask them.


----------



## Capt Uante (Jun 27, 2009)

I found this car advertisement on Ebay funny. It says all this about broken and rusted stuff and then says "Looks fine as is, can drive as is." Oh and you get a half a tank of old gas!!!
All that it needs is a "Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"

1973 Gran Torino...
Car Needs A Complete Servicing Before Driving. Car Is Showing 35,000 Miles. We Were Told This Was The Original Miles. We Have No Way Of Verifying That Information. I Would Suggest Bringing A Trailer Due To The Car Sitting For Several Years. Last Time The Car Was Inspected Was 2002. Everything Needs To Be Checked Before Driving. Water Pump Is Leaking. Brakes Seem To Be Working Fine, But I Would Suggest A Good Servicing. Car Needs A New Muffler. Inside Interior Is In Good Shape For The Age. Front Seats Have Some Tears.car Is In Extremely Good Shape For The Age. It Needs Restored. 
Dash Is Cracked. Front & Back Bumpers Have Some Surface Rust. They Need Chromed. Motor Sounds Great. Car Could Use A New Carburetor. Car Will Run But Cuts Off. Has A Half Tank Of Old Gas. Car Needs A Complete Restoration But Looks Fine As-is. You Can Drive The Car As-is. Trunk Pan Has Some Rust Holes. Car Has Been Sitting Outside Since 2002.


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Sounds more like 135,000!


----------



## elcamino (Jan 16, 2002)

I like car ads that say "ready for restoration". Thanks for driving it for 40 years through the snow and salt and never changing the oil to get it "ready" for me.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Sweeeeet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

I use "Sweet" its twice as good as nice lol!


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

elcamino said:


> I like car ads that say "ready for restoration". Thanks for driving it for 40 years through the snow and salt and never changing the oil to get it "ready" for me.


restoration = smelting it down!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*In my honest opinion this is the coolest car AFX ever made...heard that one? oh geeez*



T-Jet Racer said:


> I use "Sweet" its twice as good as nice lol!


Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!! Yeah T-JET Racer its twice as good but, good is bad because, good is not Great or Fantastic. LOL

Bob...You won't ever need to upgrade this one...zilla


----------



## Andrij (Jan 30, 2004)

I think this thread was NICEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!
LOL, just kidding guys, please put down those heavy tools and sharp implements.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

You know, the funny thing is when I got my slotrod65 decals, NICE!!!!!!!!!!! was the first word out of my mouth.. May I should have said AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! instead?? I'm confused!! :freak: :lol: :tongue:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Alright, You Are All Ban From Ebay.
How's That For Nice.


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Except you,right?


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

[email protected]@K here AFX, that wasn't very NICE!!!!

[email protected]@K.........another favorite not mentioned


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Yeah but it would be sweeet for you!


----------

